# Top medical tip.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Top Medical Tip

A woman goes to the Doctor, worried about her husband’s temper and threatening manner.
The Doctor asks: "What's the problem?
The woman says: "Doctor, I don't know what to do. Every time my husband comes home drunk, he threatens to slap me around."
The Doctor says: "I have a real good cure for that. When your husband comes home drunk, just take a glass of water and start swishing it in your mouth. Just swish and swish but don't swallow it until he goes to bed and is asleep."

Two weeks later the woman comes back to the doctor looking fresh and reborn.

The woman says: "Doctor that was a brilliant idea! Every time my husband came home drunk, I swished with water. I swished and swished, and he didn't touch me!
How does the water do that?"
The Doctor says: "The water does bugger all.
“It's keeping your mouth shut that does the trick...."


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Get your tin hat out.......I posted this a while back and recieved comments about wife beating :?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

MalanCris said:


> Get your tin hat out.......I posted this a while back and recieved comments about wife beating :?


Don't need one I have a hard head there is not a lot in it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You can`t beat a good wife.







Not often enough anyway.

Dave p.


just going to work for a change. :wink:


----------

